# What size plow?



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I'm getting ready to buy a plow for my 2006 700 King Quad. I already have a 2500 Moose winch and I'd like to put the Rapid Mount hookup device so I don't have to continually engage the plow to the ATV....I have a bad back. Now the question. Should I get the 50 inch or the 60 inch plow? I'm thinking the 60 inch but wanted your opinion. I'm planning on doing my driveway and sidewalk as well as some elderly folks on my block. 

Also, where would be the best place to order this equipment? I want all Moose equipment. Thanks in advance.

TCD


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 99 Polaris 500 Magnum that I put a 60" plow on- manual lift!! Never had an issue pushing it, even in wet snow. I would recommend bigger for doing driveways, but you'll need to make sure whatever you get will go down sidewalks if that is what you are going to do. My 60" will not go down most standard sidewalks well. Also, if you have a winch you shouldn't need to worry about pulling the big heavy plow up. I also had to put overload HD springs on the front of my Polaris, but yours might be heavy enough to handle the 60" plow. Just some things to keep in mind.

Maybe 48" with wings??

I buy a lot of my ATV/Motorcycle parts from www.denniskirk.com

Good Luck!


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

60 no question.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree go 60. I have a 50 incher and I want to put wings on it. I have a 350 Honda 4x4, and I have no trouble. If I could find a 60in blade for a decent price I would jump on it.


----------

